# it is not long since ...



## acemi

Merhaba, 

İ am having trouble saying 'İt is not long since i came home.' 
İ am sure İ am not right:  
Evime döneli uzun zaman değil. 

Of course it is no longer applicable... with the time i have taken trying to say it !!  

Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## efecan

'It is not long since I came home' you say 'Evime döneli uzun zaman değil' but there is no 'my' in the sentence. So you can say 'Eve geleli uzun zaman olmadı' or 'Eve döneli uzun zaman olmadı'. 'değil' can't be used with two verb sentence so there is a hidden 'olmak' verb. I hope I'm understandable.


----------



## acemi

Thanks.

I understand that I do not need to be clear that it is my home/house. 

I will come to understand the rest... 

It is not long since I came home.  
1.  In English, the meaning is to come back, to return home.  That is why I chose eve dönmek 
So it is ok also in Turkish to use 'eve gelmek' 
İs that the common usage? 


2.  İt is not long. 
For this we do need to include the reference to time while in English it is implied. but 
uzun zaman  =  long time 
the 'İt is' needs to be specified or you sound like Jane & Tarzan.  
uzun zaman olmak    - to be a long time 
Then the negative is formed with the verb. İt is past tense because the time has passed, even though it was not much time. 
uzun zaman olmadı

İs that correct understanding? 

Would one use that sentence in Turkish? 

İn Turkey, what would you say when you have been away, then back in your home about 5 minutes?  

Thanks in advance


----------



## efecan

In a normal daily speech 'Eve döneli çok olmadı' is a bit of all right according to your example.


----------



## Volcano

acemi said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I understand that I do not need to be clear that it is my home/house.
> 
> I will come to understand the rest...
> 
> It is not long since I came home.
> 1.  In English, the meaning is to come back, to return home.  That is why I chose eve dönmek
> So it is ok also in Turkish to use 'eve gelmek'
> İs that the common usage?
> 
> 
> 2.  İt is not long.
> For this we do need to include the reference to time while in English it is implied. but
> uzun zaman  =  long time
> the 'İt is' needs to be specified or you sound like Jane & Tarzan.
> uzun zaman olmak    - to be a long time
> Then the negative is formed with the verb. İt is past tense because the time has passed, even though it was not much time.
> uzun zaman olmadı
> 
> İs that correct understanding?
> 
> Would one use that sentence in Turkish?
> 
> İn Turkey, what would you say when you have been away, then back in your home about 5 minutes?
> 
> Thanks in advance



*1.You can both say eve geleli or eve döneli, geleli is common

2.It has not been long since I came home. - Eve geleli çok olmadı. (a few mins have passed since you came)*


----------



## acemi

Thank you  
That is the phrase İ need. 

Eve döneli çok olmadı. 

or 

Eve geleli çok olmadı. 

Çok teşekkürler


----------



## tulpan

...one more possibility:

"Eve simdi geldim"= I just came home...giving also  the sense "Eve geleli çok olmadı"


----------



## acemi

thank-you. 
I thought about asking whether that meant "I just got home." because that is a common phrase here.  

Nice, thanks.


----------

